# Kids after divorce...



## belloftheweb (May 24, 2011)

Just wanting a guys perspective. 

If you are divorced with kids, do you or do you not want kids again and why?

Thanks for the input guys.


----------



## alphaomega (Nov 7, 2010)

Not divorced yet. But I don't think I would want more kids. Can't anymore, anyways...been snipped.

Dating someone with kids wouldn't bother me. But having a new "set"..... Maybe not.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Same as AO... I've been fixed, but even if I wasn't, at 43 years old I'm not too eager to start over. But I wouldn't shy away from someone just because they had kids...

C


----------



## thinner (Feb 28, 2011)

I never wanted to get snipped, but was pressured into it by wife a little over a year ago. Now she wants out. My divorce should be final mid-june. Nice she got her way, now i really don't want to get un-snipped. I don't think I would've wanted to have more kids, but you never know. For the record I am 41. Maybe she wanted me to get snipped so I would never have anymore kids with a new person. It's nuts.


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

I love kids. Truly do. But I do not want to have any more. I'm 45.

When I signed up for online dating I was very surprised by the number of women in their late 30's and early 40's who flagged, 'Want Children: Definitely'

I don't begrudge them what they want, but if that is their goal, they are substantially reducing the pool of men that are going to be a fit. Most guys divorced in their 30's or 40's, already have a family - and everything that comes with it, even divorced. Single guys in their 30's or 40's have likely made the decision not to become dads.

I cannot imagine circumstances where I would want to father more children. I got a Vas after splitting with my wife. Both of my male siblings had kids out of wedlock. I cannot shake the notion that those pregnancies came about to 'seal the deal'. I felt very strongly about not ending up in that circumstance.

I don't have an issue if a potential partner has kids, but would definitely pass if having more was important to her.


----------



## TotoWeRNotInKansasAnymore (Apr 7, 2011)

thinner said:


> It's nuts.


:lol: In the literal sense! I’m sorry, I couldn’t help myself.


Ok, so I’m not the male in the relationship. I have just one child, a 10 year old son, and I’m personally done having children. I had a very short and not so great experience with a man who had children from a previous relationship. (It wasn't because of his children's behavior either, they were as sweet as could be.) Nevertheless, I am open to giving a different guy a chance if he has children already.


----------



## thinner (Feb 28, 2011)

I thought about that after I wrote that.(the nuts remark) I wouldn't mind trying to have more kids if I met the right girl... athletic, intelligent and beautiful with a M.D. or PhD behind her name. Of course, I wouldn't tell her I'd already had a vasectomy.


----------



## TotoWeRNotInKansasAnymore (Apr 7, 2011)

thinner said:


> I thought about that after I wrote that.(the nuts remark) I wouldn't mind trying to have more kids if I met the right girl... athletic, intelligent and beautiful with a M.D. or PhD behind her name. Of course, I wouldn't tell her I'd already had a vasectomy.


Ok ..... either step away from the Cuervo .... or .... pass it to the right! LOL!!!

On 2nd thought, after a few bottles of Cuervo, I bet you meet that woman. Or at least think you did. LOL!!!


----------



## thinner (Feb 28, 2011)

Someday, the right person will come along toto and hopefully it won't take more than half a bottle of cuervo for me to think that. As far as more kids? Ehh...take 'em or leave 'em...(just kidding). I love kids. Of course, I wouldn't have any extra energy to help raise them...so that would make me worthless on that end. Financially, yes. Physically, probably not enough energy.


----------

